# Meerforellenrute



## Wallerknaller (30. August 2003)

Hallo,

k”nnt Ihr mir einen Tip fr eine gute Meerforellenrute  geben ?.  Werde sie beim Watfischen einsetzen.

Vielen Dank im Voraus
Wallerknaller


----------



## Ace (30. August 2003)

hm...ziemlich pauschal die Frage.
da gibt es so einige.

Ich bin mit der Browning Carboxy Trout in 3,00m mehr als zufrieden(WG 15-40g)
die Spitze ist super sensibel und die Aktion der Rute eher weich.
Was meinem Wurfstil sehr entgegen kommt.


----------



## marioschreiber (30. August 2003)

Ich fische, wenn ich nicht mit der Fliege fische, eine "Zebco Quantum-Energy Seatrout"
Die hab ich vor drei Jahren beim "Tag der Meerforelle" gewonnen.
Die Rute ist TOP !

Preis kann ich aus oben genanntem Grund nicht nennen.


----------



## Maddin (30. August 2003)

@Ace
Weich, aber kraftvolles Rückrat. Die hat genug Reserven über um auch dickere Fische auszudrillen.


----------



## AS Twister (30. August 2003)

moin,
die für mich beste rute im vergleich preis - leistung , ist die titanium spin seatrout von spro. super leicht, super aktion, super rute. (metall rollenhalter, sic rineg, titanium finish, portugal kork)
gruß thomas


----------



## Ace (30. August 2003)

@Maddin


> ....Die hat genug Reserven über um auch dickere Fische auszudrillen.



hm...meinst du etwa so Dorsche um die 8Pfd. aus 20m Tiefe:q


----------



## Hamsterson (31. August 2003)

Moin!
Ich bin zur Zeit auch auf der Suche nach einer Meforute. Alle gute Ruten und dazu noch zum Schnäpchenpreis sind bei mir herzlich willkommen. Verratet eure Quellen.:m


----------



## Maddin (31. August 2003)

@Ace
Das schafft sie z.B. auch....ich kann dir ne Menge Zeugen nennen:m


----------



## Anglerfangbuch (31. August 2003)

Ich habe von Daiwa die "SHOGUN-Z", 15-50 g und 3,06 m lang.
Leider bisschen teuer - dafür aber 165 g gesamt Gewicht, klasse Aktion, einem Rollenhalter der Superklasse und sehr ausgewogen - daher eine ganz klasse Rute fürs Leben. Nebenbei benutze ich diese auch zum Zanderangeln.


----------



## digerko (31. August 2003)

Hi!

Rutenlänge um die 3 m und WG zwischen 10 und 50g.
Ansonsten ist es wichtig, welche Schnur du benutzt. Bei einer Schnur ohne Dehnung (Geflochtene, Fireline) empfiehlt sich eher eine "weiche" Rute. Bist Du mit Monofiler unterwegs, dann darf' etwas "steifer" sein. Generell gilt je geringer das Gewicht von Rute und Rolle, desto ermüdungsfreier das Fischen -> länger im Wasser -> Chance auf Mefo steigt.
Die Kombination macht's. 
Gruß
Dirk
@Anglerfangbuch: hab das gleiche Rütchen in 9' zu Hause stehen für's Süßwasser. Ein Traum in lila!!! Der Preis ist aber heavy metal.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (31. August 2003)

Ich fische eine Sportex TurboSpin 2. Habe sie in 3,30. Gibt es aber auch in 2,70 und 3,00. Meine hat ein Wurfgewicht von  45g. Die Rute ist einfach nur geil!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (31. August 2003)

Hi!
Die Shogun Z von Anglerfangbuch habe ich auch, ist ne absolute Sahnerute. Kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## Wallerknaller (31. August 2003)

Hallo,

erst einmal vielen Dank fr die Hinweise !

Habe mir eine Zebco Trophy Spin ST 15-50 gr, bei 3,10 m zugelegt.

Gruá
Wallerknaller


----------



## carp69 (24. November 2012)

*AW: Meerforellenrute*

guten abend!

ich suche eine rute für meerforelle ich dachte an die berkley skeletor pro in 2,70m 7-28gr.oder an die 15-40gr.
haben die beiden ruten eine semiparabolische aktion?
für auskümpfte were ich dankbar.
mfg.


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (24. November 2012)

*AW: Meerforellenrute*



carp69 schrieb:


> guten abend!
> 
> ich suche eine rute für meerforelle ich dachte an die berkley skeletor pro in 2,70m 7-28gr.oder an die 15-40gr.
> haben die beiden ruten eine semiparabolische aktion?
> ...



Dann die Berkley Skeletor Pro 3,00m 8-32g nehmen.*
*


----------

